# RIP Zeus



## moosyfate82 (Jul 31, 2011)

I came home to find my King Betta Zeus missing Tuesday. Apparently he leaped out of the little food whole on his tank. My cat is the only suspect I have. I couldn't find him anywhere. He is greatly missed.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful guy and had a great life with you


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

That sounds really sad. I wish you the best of luck with future betta fish(or any other fish) you may have. :BIGangel:

Your betta fish looks Great!


----------

